# Nice to Naples via Florence and Rome



## tmck (18 Oct 2011)

Hi all, hoping to plan a trip early next April from Nice, via Florence and Rome to Naples, ideally over 9 days. Would love to hear experience/advice from anyone who's done similar. In particular, any tips on flying from the UK, possibly with Easyjet, with bikes? Any advice on places to stay/visit or avoid would be helpful too!

Having not done anything like this before, any hints and tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2011)

fly to Nice from London City with BA - both small airports, both will look after the bike


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2011)

The obvious issue is one that I've faced myself, in that you won't be able to carry a conventional bike bag with you for the return journey.
There are a few options though. I used a cardboard box from a loacl shop for the outward journey and managed to get another one from a Decathlon in Toulouse for the return. I was prepared to buy a proper bag if necessary but they had sold out anyway. 
Some people use the large clear polythene bag method and carry it en route. I believe the CTC sell one but I haven't done this. I was wary of being turned down at the check-in at a foreign airport.
Others have sent a bag to a poste-restante or hotel at their final destination.
I've flown with easyjet and BA many times with a bike and it's a pain free experience apart from putting the bike back together at the other end.

Another issue may be the amount of luggage. I have carried my tent on as hand luggage and put the panniers in one large lightweight, nylon holdall to minimise baggage charges.


----------



## sparkyman (19 Oct 2011)

Hi 

Cycled Italy Como to Rome by Florence lats year as part of a longer ride. Flew out on Easy jet (Liverpool to Amsterdam) and Ryanair (Rome) used a CTC Plastic Bike bag both ways. 

The roads can be abit hairy at times especially around major cities, but there are plenty of small quiet roads to be found.

Starting in Nice you'd be going a diffent route to Florence then I took, (I went Cremona and Bologna which was very flat). There are lovely rolling hills after Florence to Rome (Via Sienna) and Plenty of campsites. 

In Rome there are Campsites (though not all the ones marked on the Map existed!!) and the TUbe is nice and cheap (bikes can Go on the Tube) If camping in Rome the one of the off the Tiber and Via flaminia road was Ok and only half hour cycle to the center of Rome Via a path that folows the river. 

Sparkyman


----------



## Percy (19 Oct 2011)

I cycled from the Cote D'Azur to around Grosseto, then headed across Tuscany to Ancona. The top curve of Italian coast is stunning but was packed when I was there in July. Every inch of roadside was taken up with mopeds and any flat piece of ground next to the sea by Italians sunning themselves. Presumably the city dwellers of Turin and Milan on their jollies. April won't be so bad, I'm guessing 

I camped all the way down there and never had a problem finding anywhere to stay, depsite the crowds. It's a nice mix of scenery, good cycling (expect hills), nice towns and (of course) good food. Should be a great ride - I'd love to go back some time.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Oct 2011)

I can recommend the Ground Effect Tardis. You could carry this with you on the bike/top of the rack. You need extra packing though.

http://www.groundeff...ail-TAR-BAG.htm

Have travelled with it on Easyjet - if folks are interested I can cut and paste (it's on another forum I probably shouldn't link to - and anyway this place is nicer  ) a longish report on my experience with it.

As regards the route, I understand that if you cycle from the south of France around the coast to Italy you are forced onto the main road which is very busy with traffic - fine if you are Cary Grant and Grace Kelly in an open topped 50s (car) tourer but may be a hassle on a bike. I'd love to learn otherwise.

I've only ever done that route on a train - student InterRailing - also fine of course.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Oct 2011)

rich p said:


> The obvious issue is one that I've faced myself, in that you won't be able to carry a conventional bike bag with you for the return journey.
> There are a few options though. I used a cardboard box from a loacl shop for the outward journey and managed to get another one from a Decathlon in Toulouse for the return. I was prepared to buy a proper bag if necessary but they had sold out anyway.
> Some people use the large clear polythene bag method and carry it en route. I believe the CTC sell one but I haven't done this. I was wary of being turned down at the check-in at a foreign airport.
> Others have sent a bag to a poste-restante or hotel at their final destination.
> ...


I bought a pool cover (I was returning from Nice), and some gaffer tape. Cost about eighteen quid for two bikes. I simply reversed the pedals, took some (but not all) of the air out of the tyres, and left the handlebars as they were


----------



## Percy (21 Oct 2011)

Blue Hills said:


> As regards the route, I understand that if you cycle from the south of France around the coast to Italy you are forced onto the main road which is very busy with traffic - fine if you are Cary Grant and Grace Kelly in an open topped 50s (car) tourer but may be a hassle on a bike. I'd love to learn otherwise.



That is a bit of an exaggerated myth, in my experience. A lot of the big traffic goes on the E74/E80. There are some busy bits on the coast road but it’s never that bad. The odd tunnel too, but you just go round them on the alternative roads. It’s fine – a very scenic, enjoyable ride, in fact.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks for that.

I had heard that it was a problem and had checked with someone I know lives in Genova and they said it was not really safe.

But they are not a cyclist and veer towards the nervous I think, so I'll take your advice.

So that means I have two potential routes UK to Rome.


----------



## Percy (21 Oct 2011)

I guess it depends on your idea of 'safe' or 'busy'. I understand some people might want to avoid certain roads, if they're out for a day ride or something, but if you're on a tour you should expect a bit of traffic every now and again.

There were a few occassions I was advised, by locals and other cyclists, not to ride certain routes - that one from France to Italy was one. The road through Andorra in the Pyrenees, for example, was another - I got some very grave looks from people I spoke to on my way through Spain, who seemed to think death was inevitable! In reality there were a few lorries but other than that it was fine. You've got to be careful, sure, but otherwise it was entirely enjoyable.

Same with the 'all Italian (French or Spainish) drivers are maniacs' myth. I'm sure some are, just as some cyclists are idiots, but in 6 months or so riding through each of those countries I never once had a problem. In fact, the only real things of note were horn toots and shouts of encouragement! The only country I've ever really noticed drivers in was Bulgaria, where a few truck drivers did seem like they wanted to kill me. Only a couple though, out of thousands.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Oct 2011)

Percy said:


> I guess it depends on your idea of 'safe' or 'busy'. I understand some people might want to avoid certain roads, if they're out for a day ride or something, but if you're on a tour you should expect a bit of traffic every now and again.



I agree - sometime on tour you are going to have to ride pieces of road that you are not happy with - for me the ones I remember - parts of the Route Napolean up to the Alps - the viaduct down from Chamoix - some Swedish main roads - most of Poland (as Percy say it is not that the HGVs are out to get you - it is just that there are so many that one might) - fast lane of motorway in the dark in Athens - middle lane of five lane highway in Paris - you have to make an assessment on the day - sometimes prudence is the best part - sometimes it is not as bad as you thought - and sometimes there is no alternative and you just have to tighten certain muscles and go for it.

as for the French- Italian coast road - Ive done it both ways and there was nowhere that I would consider dangerous - busy occasionally - TDeF - La Spezia (frenetic) - beach time at Nice - knocking off time at Toulon docks - but nothing I would vigorously avoid - there are a few good cycle paths appearing in some places in both France and Italy


----------



## tmck (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks everyone, all your responses have been really helpful and highlighted a few things I hadn't considered. One other thing, I've been tryng to source maps for Eurovelo Routes 8 and 5 which is proving harder than I hoped, any ideas or suggestions for alternatives? Cheers


----------



## soltour (6 Nov 2011)

Hi there,
A bit of a warning here. I used Easyjet for a trip to the Baltics, however, going out to Lithuania was fine, with a plastic bag covering the bike but on the Return from Helsinki some weeks later....disaster. I couldnt get a box so I taped together some of those plastic bags that cover pushchairs and thought that would do it. But alas they refused to take the bike. After seeing the manager and pleading(to no avail) they told me to go to the Fedex..I didnt have time for all that as the time had run out and my bicycle was stripped down.....To cut a long story short I had to leave it behind...after taking some parts from it...When I tried to get compensation after countless emails, all they said was that it was up to the agents over there to decide whether it was shippable or not.....it was an old bike so it didnt put me out that much..but the moral is make sure you take a copy of their terms and conditions of carriage and get permission by email before hand...........I believe in their terms and conditions they do mention a bicycle bag, but I think they mean one of those cushioned material one.


----------



## bikepacker (7 Nov 2011)

There appears to be some discrepancy regarding the safety of some of the roads. I have cycled from Florence to Nice via Pisa and only Genoa caused any problem. It is a very busy city and going West to East from the airport until you are clear of the docks you will encounter a lot of traffic. Also the road surface is not that good.

As you leave Nice airport follow the cycle route and it will bring you onto the promenade. If you are not going into the centre just keep on the cycleway all the way to the docks. Then keep to the lower road following the coast, you will then pass the Princess Grace memorial (where she got killed) about 8 miles further you enter Monaco on the road leading to the port. Again if you are continuing through use the Grand Prix tunnel and just follow the coastal route all the way to Pisa. There some tough climbs, Passo Del Bracco being the toughest.

Have a great trip.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Nov 2011)

bikepacker said:


> There appears to be some discrepancy regarding the safety of some of the roads. I have cycled from Florence to Nice via Pisa and only Genoa caused any problem. It is a very busy city and going West to East from the airport until you are clear of the docks you will encounter a lot of traffic.



I do not think there is any discrepency - when you are touring you take pot luck with the traffic in any city or town you go to - day of the week, time of day etc etc - when on occasion it has been unpleasent you just tend to remember it -- its not worth trying to second guess what the conditions will be like - if when you get there it is not tolerable get the map out and find another way - alternatively find a cafe and just sit for a few minutes in the shade with a coffee or cool something.




bikepacker said:


> There some tough climbs, Passo Del Bracco being the toughest.




This one 



It is not too bad - a fairly steady climb with a couple of short steepish bits and an annoying false summit - the minor road along the Levante is lower but much tougher - there are some seriously steep bits - and if you should consider it imperative to visit one of the extremly attractive coastal villages just off the the road - you might regret your decision - some major up


----------



## jay clock (7 Nov 2011)

firstly my notes about the bike bag issue etc are pasted below.

Secondly, Nice airport is the only place I have been with a workstand for arriving cyclists: http://www.crazyguyo...e_id=48315&v=4U

Finally, I have done the coast road from Genova to Nice on a motorbike. A hilly stretch and quite built up but quieter than the motorway (which has 130+ tunnels in about 130km)

NOtes
First tip TURN UP EARLY if only to stop any arguments. 

To pack the bike I use the http://www.bikeadven...co.uk/shop.html bag - have just binned one after about 5 uses. They weigh 550g and will fit in a pannier or on the rack. Remove pedals, swivel handlebars and drop saddle right down. I take tons of cables ties (fix wheel to bike if needed [Flybe], fix pedals to rack etc, and I also unscrew the rear mech (leave all cables on) and cable tie it to the frame to prevent the hanger being bent. On Flybe I use a spacer for the front forks. To tape up the bag I use heavy duty clear tape from B&Q - has a checkered pattern, and tears easily, does not unstick in use, but can be peeled off afterwards.

As a precaution for anyone saying “that is not a bike bag” I print a screen shot of the Bike Adventures website showing the bag on sale and in use. I also print the airline’s own terms and conditions just in case.

Easyjet and Ryanair take payment in advance which has the benefit of knowing you have a booking. I have used both several times with a bike. 

I have used Flybe on several return trips and they have been great. I live 4 miles from Southampton so there is a big attraction to use them. The ONLY issue I have is that officially it is a standby only arrangement, which could really screw up your hols. However it has always worked fine

Because they use smallish planes you have to remove the front wheel as well as the usual pedal/handlebar stuff. If you do not have front pannier frames, you can just turn the handlebars and forks sideways, rather than undo the bolts to twist it. I strap the wheel to the RIGHT hand side of the bike as on the first occasion I ended up with a slightly bent outer chain ring (Stronglight softish alloy) which I bent back with pliers. TOP TIP, as Flybe are at smaller airports they may well not have an excess baggage Xray large enough for bikes, so do not seal the bag till they tell you they are happy, as they may do a manual explosives swab.

I have only been asked to pay once with FlyBe. On other occasions they either didn't ask me, or because I was carrying the panniers as carry on bags, they didn't think it was fair. However with new rules on carry on bags (max 1 and rigidly enforced), I will be checking in the panniers, but plan to put these inside a £shop duffel bag I got to avoid being charged on a per-piece basis!

They will only not carry your bike on the same flight as you if it is very full and very laden. Now that people have to pay for bags this is less likely, as more will reduce luggage and carry it on. But there is the risk in which case they will send it on the next flight

However I have had telephone contact with Flybe (trying calling Ryanair!) and they are friendly and helpful - I am confident that if the bike misses the plane they would do their best to help.


----------

